# Rossi Youth 410 recoil?



## cactusjack (Sep 16, 2016)

So my 7 year soon to be 8 year old has  been shooting a .22 single shot Cricket for almost a year now. Well she now wants and has earned her first shot gun. For her upcoming birthday I purchased her a Rossi matched pair .22LR & 410 today. 

I wanted to try it out before she got home from so I loaded it with some Winchester 2 1/2 in  .5 oz #8's. To my surprise the the little thing had a kick to it. Nothing unmanageable but more than I think she'd be comfortable with shooting repeatedly. 

I realize that a single shot plastic is going to kick harder than a pump / semi however my budget didn't allow for  a more extravagant firearm. The Rossi also has a hollow butt stock. 

My question is this. Other than adding a limb saver and trying to find some lighter loads what could I do to lessen the recoil? I had the bright idea of filling the butt stock with some of that expanding foam from a can but worried it might leak out into the trigger housing. 

She enjoys shooting with me and I do not want her to get her gun shy because this little 410 has a little harder kick to it. 

Thank you


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 16, 2016)

Warn her in advance. As long as she's ready she can take a lot more  if she wants to.


----------



## mattech (Sep 16, 2016)

Teach her proper shouldering to absorb the kick the best. Have her wear earplugs. Hold the gun when she first shoots. I got a single shot .410 youth for my son at 5 years old. He is now 10 and my daughter is 8. They can both shoot it well. It has a little kick for my daughter, and my son is sensitive to the sound. If my son has ear plugs in with ear muffs he will shoot all day. My daughter likes for me to hold her and help her.


----------



## cactusjack (Sep 17, 2016)

I realize that a proper stance and positioning of the firearm is directly correlated to the amount of recoil felt by a shooter and she's got a pretty good grip on what I've showed her as far is stance is concerned. I don't know, may be I'm more worried than I need to be. 

I think I'm gonna look into that butt stock a little bit better to see if that spray foam would leak into the trigger housing.


----------



## Possum (Sep 17, 2016)

I agree the little Rossi .410 does have some kick. My daughter was scared of hers until she was 11. She still prefers shooting my 20 gauge over and under over her .410. My son just turned 7. He shoots a .308 but doesn't like the Rossi .410. Light steel shot will lessen the kick a little and have her wear a vest or heavier clothes.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 17, 2016)

I have the same gun that I bought when my son was 5 (he's 15 now) and I about went broke he shot it so much. His little sister is 9 and I will say she does not like it at all. Honestly, I just leave it be for now and let her shoot her .22 as much as she wants.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 17, 2016)

The rossi youth 20 kicks hard for a kid. Not sure of the 410. Mine have done better with a couple of youth 20 gauge O/U. And a youth 870 20 gauge.


----------



## mattech (Sep 17, 2016)

I wouldn't not spray foam it


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.limbsaver.com/product/airtech-slip-on-recoil/

https://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-Super-Plus-Recoil-Shield/dp/B001C5XOJQ

Don't make big deal, won't be a big deal.


----------



## cactusjack (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!! I debated for quite some time on whether to get a 20 gauge instead of the 410. Like I mentioned I just couldn't see spending $300 or $400 on a youth model "Quality" firearm. I looked long and hard at the H&R's for the wood stock and could not find one in stock anywhere. Gunbroker had them but I'm not a fan of purchasing firearms without being able to see them in hand. I'm just picky in some ways like that. 

Them more I've read on spraying the foam in the butt stock turns out to be like anything else you read online some are for it, some are against it.  

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## GA native (Sep 18, 2016)

I doubt that a few grams of spray foam in the stock would deaden the recoil.

Just start with the limbsaver, and some birdshot.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 18, 2016)

See if you can devise a way to put a pound or so of lead in the buttstock.

Here is an idea I just remembered. I have a custom metal stocked benchrest rifle that would jolt me sharply even at 12.5 lbs. The buttstock was only 1/2" wide at the back. I put on a strip of the self adhesive black foam weatherstrip from the big box hdwe store and totally tamed the jolt. You could try the same. I used the thickest they had which was 5/8" thick. At the end of the match I just peeled it off and threw it away.


----------



## cactusjack (Sep 19, 2016)

As others of noted I believe i'm going to go with the limb saver first. Found one on Amazon. I'll try out the 410 again with and without it once it gets here and go from there. After some digging around on the internet I believe I found something better than regular ol' spray foam. Look at this vid. This guy used some sort of silicone or liquid rubber. I looked up the company on Amazon and they have different types of plastics, from liquid rubber, silicone and a couple of others. Pretty neat stuff. Thanks again for all the replies. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoDf1OulP_Y


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 19, 2016)

cactusjack said:


> Like I mentioned I just couldn't see spending $300 or $400 on a youth model "Quality" firearm.



Why not?  You'll be able to sell it to fund something else when they get too big for it if it is quality.  And if you buy it right, you'll be able to get every penny out of it.  Also, if you go with an autoloader 20ga, the recoil will be about the same and the cost of ammo will be half of what .410 ammo is.

Or, you could look at a single shot 20 with a recoil pad and pay around $100 for it.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Sep 19, 2016)

Silicone in the butt of the stock will and some weight. This will help with the recoil. A recoil pad like limb saver will help also I would try that first.


----------

